# Spaß mit gcc-4.5

## Erdie

Hallo,

Ich habe auf einem am WE frisch installierten Rechner gcc auf 4.5.3 upgegraded. Wenn ich jetzt KDE Pakete übersetzen möchte, kommt folgendes:

```

ellerkind ~ # emerge -av k3b

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1  USE="dvd encode flac handbook mad vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug -emovix -ffmpeg (-kdeenablefinal) -lame -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -sox -taglib -vcd" LINGUAS="-ast -be -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mai -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

                                                                                                                                                                                 

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]                                                                                                                                 

                                                                                                                                                                                 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                 

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1

 * k3b-2.0.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

cc1: error: /usr/local/include: not a directory

 * ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier wont work for KDE (see bug 354837).

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_setup

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1450:  Called kde4-base_pkg_setup

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line  657:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $(gcc-major-version) -lt 4 ]] || \

 *                              ( [[ $(gcc-major-version) -eq 4 && $(gcc-minor-version) -le 3 ]] ) \

 *                      && die "Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier wont work for KDE (see bug 354837)."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/work/k3b-2.0.2'

>>> Failed to emerge app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1:

 * ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier wont work for KDE (see bug 354837).

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called pkg_setup

 *          ebuild.sh, line 1450:  Called kde4-base_pkg_setup

 *   kde4-base.eclass, line  657:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $(gcc-major-version) -lt 4 ]] || \

 *                              ( [[ $(gcc-major-version) -eq 4 && $(gcc-minor-version) -le 3 ]] ) \

 *                      && die "Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier wont work for KDE (see bug 354837)."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/k3b-2.0.2-r1/work/k3b-2.0.2'

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Wieso wird der gcc-4.4 als eine Version < 4.4 identifiziert?

Grüße

Erdie

P.S. Switchen auf den alten gcc 4.4 bringt nix, der Fehler bleibt !

----------

## Max Steel

was sagt denn ein gcc-config -l bei dir?

Hier ist dieses Problem nämlich nicht vorhanden.

----------

## Erdie

gcc-config -l:

```

kellerkind ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 *

kellerkind ~ # 

```

 :Shocked: 

wie gesagt, ein Zurückschalten auf 4.4.5 löst das Problem nicht, ich bekomme den gleichen Fehler beim compilieren. Mir ist das aufgefallen als ich ein emerge -e world machen wollte.

Grüße

ErdieLast edited by Erdie on Wed Sep 21, 2011 5:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Warum will der auf dieses Verzeichnis zugreifen?

cc1: error: /usr/local/include: not a directory 

Hast Du den gcc evtl. irgendwann mal per Hand installiert?

----------

## Erdie

Nein, aber ich habe versucht, das Programm Zita-convolver per Hand zu übersetzen und zu installieren und mußte dabei "make install" als root ausführen:

http://kokkinizita.linuxaudio.org/linuxaudio/index.html

Seitdem besteht das Problem und die Installation von k3b, die parallel lief, ist mittendrin mit dem Fehler oben abgebrochen. ich fürchte, es hat damit zu tun. Die Software läuft allerdings auf meinem Laptop und den Author habe ich 2007 auf der Linux Audio Konferenz in Karlsruhe persönlich kennengelernt. Es handelt sich um keine Malware.

Grüße

Erdie

----------

## Max Steel

was passiert denn wenn du den Ordner einfach mal anlegst?

Ansonsten ist es eigentlich keine gute Idee etwas an portage/paludis vorbei zu installieren. Mach dir lieber die Syntax von einem Ebuild zu eigen und bau ein Ebuild für dasProgramm, oder such jemanden der dir ein Ebuild dafür baut, oder such ein Overlay wos drin ist (gpo.zugaina.org)

zita-convolver:

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-libs/zita-convolver

Version 2.0.0 ist auch im portage-tree und im layman-overlay "pro-audio" vorhanden.

----------

## Erdie

Jetzt funktioniers, und zwar so:

/usr/local/include war kein Verzeichnis, sondern das makefile des Paketes Zita-convolver mit dem Dateinamen "include". Nachdem ich es gelöscht hatte, war der Fehler weg. Jetzt fragt sich, wie das zustandegekommen ist ..   :Question: 

-Erdie

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt funktioniers, und zwar so:
> 
> /usr/local/include war kein Verzeichnis, sondern das makefile des Paketes Zita-convolver mit dem Dateinamen "include". Nachdem ich es gelöscht hatte, war der Fehler weg. Jetzt fragt sich, wie das zustandegekommen ist ..  
> 
> -Erdie

 

Tja, wie kann so was passieren? Hattest du eventuell mal die sandbox deaktiviert?

Ansonsten kann ich mir nur vorstellen das die include Datei von einem manuell am Paketsystem vorbei installierten Paket stammte.

----------

## Erdie

Ja genau das war es, wie oben  beschrieben. Ich wollte ein Programm manuell installieren, dieses wollte etwas in /usr/local/include hineinschreiben. Diese Verzeichnis existierte jedoch nicht. Ich kannn es nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen aber vermutlcih wurde, anstatt eine Datei in das include-Verzeichnis zu schreiben, eine Datei mit dem  Namen "include" angelegt. Ich habe die sofort geslöscht ohne groß zu analysieren, aber vermutlich war es eine header Datei. Da sieht man mal was alles passieren kann wenn  man etwas manuell installiert. Manschmal kann ich einfach nicht anders.

----------

